#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  訪客進不去清純貼圖區

## Wolfy

訪客進不去清純貼圖區耶~

----------


## 翼緋麟

我也沒辦法在清純區貼圖

其他的區域倒是沒問題

是不是我不夠清純的關係啊-.-

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 訪客進不去清純貼圖區耶~


改成訪客可以進去了
目前訪客不能進去的版有兩個, 獸性狂野  跟  檔案黑市




> 我也沒辦法在清純區貼圖 
> 其他的區域倒是沒問題 
> 是不是我不夠清純的關係啊-.-


哈哈...雖然想回說, 可能是這樣沒錯
那現在看看可不可以貼, 
不然只好改天來弄公共web傳檔區了

----------


## 翼緋麟

還是不夠純=_______________=

----------


## ocarina2112

快去蒸餾一下吧~XP

----------

